# CFB Edmonton Accomodations



## swoop_ds (11 Aug 2005)

Hey everybody,
I've been wanting to go on a quick vacation to Edmonton.  A buddy of mine said that you can stay in the transient quarters for something like 15$ a night.  Does anyone know any more info about this and perhaps how to get ahold of someone there before I go?
-Dave


----------



## Dissident (11 Aug 2005)

As a matter of fact...

If you are a serving member of the forces, res or reg, it a just a question of calling the barrack warden. It is$16.XX a night per person. You MIGHT end up sharing accomodations, but over 4 day I didnt have a roommate, and it was a fairly busy time when I went.

Barrack warden:780-910-3479


----------



## Lerch (29 Jun 2010)

Excuse the necro, but I'm travelling into Edmonton this weekend, and am looking for any contact information (phone number or email) to reserve a room on base.

Or even if the option is still available...
Thanks.


----------



## REDinstaller (29 Jun 2010)

Call the base duty centre, they tend to have some spares available for transients.


----------

